# Pinkbears does.



## Pinkbear (Dec 20, 2019)

10 min stair master 

(Sets x reps ) 
Standing OHP 
165 15x2
Seated Smith OHP 
95 4x10
Arnold press
40 2x10
45 2x8
50 2x6
60 2x4 
Hammer strength close grip
1 plate 30
1.5 plates 20
2 plates 10 
Close grip cable rows 
145 2x10
175 3x10
205 2x8 
Bent over flys 
15 4x12 
Cable front raises 
30 2x10
20 2x12 

20 min HiiT


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 20, 2019)

anything is better than nothing. get to it bud.


----------



## Beserker (Dec 20, 2019)

I thought you were gonna say cherry filled ass gaping shows. Thank God.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 20, 2019)

Do what ye can, Mate. Good on ye.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Dec 20, 2019)

Looks good P. Bear keep banging Boss!!!


----------



## Seeker (Dec 20, 2019)

Well at least you're  putting in the effort. How about you stay with it this time? No excuses. Make it last, or gfy.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 20, 2019)

This is pretty impressive knowing u had that new butt plug inserted during the workout.....


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 21, 2019)

60 min cardio 


30 mins @ 3 speed/15% 
15 mins @ 5 speed/0%
15 mins @ 3 speed/5%


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 21, 2019)

I thought it was gonna be a big cock and you deep throating it ... ... but hey let see if u dont be a bitch and stop


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 21, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> I thought it was gonna be a big cock and you deep throating it ... ... but hey let see if u dont be a bitch and stop



Deep thrusting? Or working out


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 21, 2019)

Today is just get in the gym day. 

Treadmill 
1 mile @ 10mins

Seated DB curls 
30 50 per arm 
Cable curls w/ rope
70 2x20
60 2x10
50 2x20
Cable curls w/ towel 
30 10
40 10 
50 8 
60 6 


Seated DB tri extensions 
35 50 per arm 
Cable rope pulldown 
100 2x20
90 2x10
80 2x20

Seated cable calf 
100 reps@ unknown weight
Leg extensions 
100 reps @ unknown weight
Deficit still leg pulls
135 5x10

Close grip bench 
135 2x10 1x8 3x6


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 21, 2019)

Get back on the horse and dont quit. Think its so funny calling people sluts. You even welcomed a female member before saying that shit. She replied kinda harsh huh? So let's see if you can hold up around here or turn out to be a big pussy


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 24, 2019)

Treadmill
0.5 mile @ 6.1 mph 

(Reps x sets )
Squat 
Bar x 10 
1 plate x 4 
2 plate x 3 
3 plates x 2
365 2x7

Paused squats 
3 plates x 4 
2.5 plates x 6 
2 plates x 8 
1 plate x 10 

Leg press 
1 plate x 10 
2 plates x 8 
3 plates x 6 
4 plates x 4 
4 plates x 4 
3 plates x 6
2 plates x 8 
1 plate x 10 

Had to leave gym early


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 24, 2019)

Treadmill 
15% @ 2.0 mph 15 min

(Reps x sets)
Bench 
Bar x 10 
1 plate x 8 
2 plates x 6 
320 2x6

****. Did something to my right front delt/peck...its sore going to keep working. Hopefully it's nothing major, my left shoulder is just getting better. 

Incline bench 
1 plate 2x10 
1.5 plate 2x8 
2 plates 1x6 1x4

Hammer strength press single arm 
1 plate 12x8

DB press 
20#-65# x 10 
70#-80#x 8
85# x 6 
90# x 5

Cable pec flys  
Unknown weight 12x6

Cable tri push down 
Unknown weight 12x6 

Had to make up for some leg work yesterday 

Cable leg curls 
10x10 

Cable leg extensions 
10x10


----------



## Grizzly911 (Dec 25, 2019)

Pinkbear has the best avatar pic.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 27, 2019)

Treadmill 
15% @ 3mph 10 mins 

(Reps x sets) 
Deadlift 
1 plate x 6 
2 plates x 4 
3 plates x 1 
455 x 12

Deficit straight leg pulls 
3 plates x 3 
3 plates x 2 
3 plates x 1 

2 plate deficit straight leg pulls 
2 plates x 4
2 plates x 3
2 plates x 2
2 plates x 1

Bent over Barbell rows
1 plate 8 x 8 

Glute drive... air humps 
1 plate 2x10
1.5 plate 2x8 
2 plates 2x6 
2.5 plate 2x4 

Treadmill 
15% @ 3mph


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 27, 2019)

Your deadlift max is 525 and you pulled 455 12 times?


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 27, 2019)

silvereyes87 said:


> Your deadlift max is 525 and you pulled 455 12 times?



Should clarify they are singles and those numbers are not accurate


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 28, 2019)

Treadmill 
15% @ 3mph 10 mins 

(Reps x sets)
Standing OHP
Bar x 10
.5 plate x 8 
170 2x10

Hammer strength press
1 plate x 10
1.5 plate x 8 
2 plate x 6 
2.5 plate x 4 
3 plate 2x2
2.5 plate x 4 
2 plate x 6 
1.5 plate x 8 
1 plate x 10 

Front cable raises 
8 x 5 unknown weight 

Wide grip pull down behind 
85 2x10
100 2x8
115 2x6

Treadmill for 20 mins random shit


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 28, 2019)

Pinkbear said:


> Should clarify they are singles and those numbers are not accurate



So 445 for 12 singles.  Not bad but alot less impressive then 455x12. Keep at it


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 28, 2019)

Treadmil
15% for 1 mile @ 18 mins 

Just bullshit day. Arms calves random shit.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 31, 2019)

Treadmil
15% 1mile in 16.5 mins 

(Reps x sets) 
Squats 
1 plate x 4 
2 plates x 2 
3 plates x 2 
370 2x8

Front squats 
1 plate 8x4 

Seated started squats ( starting on a high bench. ) 
0.5 plate x 10
1 plate x 8
1.5 plate x 6 
2 plates x 6
2.5 plates x 4
3 plates x 4 
3.5 plates x 4 
4 plates x 4
4.5 plates x 2 

Leg extensions 
70 x 20 
85 x 20 
100 x 20 
115 x 20 
130 2x20

Leg press 
1 plate 20x5


----------



## Boogieman (Dec 31, 2019)

Damn good work PINK!!!!!!


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 31, 2019)

Legs are super sore today. Haven't had that in a while


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 31, 2019)

Treadmil
15% 1 mile in 16 mins 

(Reps x sets )
Bench 
Bar x 10 
1 plate x 6 
2 plates x 4 
2.5 plate x 2 
320 2x8(right front delt feels sore so no weight inceease) 

Paused bench 
2 plates 3x6
1 plate 3x8 

Cable curls using a towel
50x12 
60x12 
70x12 
80x12 

Incline DB 
55x10
65x8
75x6
85x6
95x6

Low cable flys 
Unknown weights 10x5

Close grip hammer strength incline 
1 plate x 10
1.5 plate x 10
2 plate 2x8


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 1, 2020)

how many people laughed at you when u did the towel curls ?


----------



## Seeker (Jan 1, 2020)

Keep that work going, Pink.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 1, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> how many people laughed at you when u did the towel curls ?



If you have nothing good to add you sont have to comment.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 1, 2020)

What are your goals, Pink?


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 1, 2020)

Metalhead1 said:


> What are your goals, Pink?



Lifting heavy objects is always my goal. Currently trying to lose some fat, I'm making progress.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 2, 2020)

Your bench, and squat seem to be stronger than in your sig. Keep it up.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 2, 2020)

Metalhead1 said:


> Your bench, and squat seem to be stronger than in your sig. Keep it up.



I haven't actually maxed in a long time. Those numbers are off


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 3, 2020)

Treadmil
15% for 1 mile 

(Sets x reps ) 
Deadlift 
1 plate x 4
2 plate x 2
3 plate x 2 
4 plate x 1 
460 x (singles)  I lost count but was more than 10 

Standing on 2 plates stiff leg deads
3 plates 3x3 
Standing on 4 plates 
2 plates 2x6 

Had to leave early


----------



## Jin (Jan 3, 2020)

Pinkbear said:


> Treadmil
> 15% for 1 mile
> 
> (Sets x reps )
> ...



460 for 11 reps puts your 1RM slightly under 630lbs.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 3, 2020)

Jin said:


> 460 for 11 reps puts your 1RM slightly under 630lbs.



They are only singles so idk if that makes a difference


----------



## Jin (Jan 3, 2020)

Pinkbear said:


> They are only singles so idk if that makes a difference



You kill me with the way you notate reps and sets.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 3, 2020)

Jin said:


> You kill me with the way you notate reps and sets.



How can I make it more enjoyable for you?


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jan 3, 2020)

For multiple singles I used to put like this
455: 10x1
Otherwise for multi rep sets 
315: 5x5
You get it


----------



## Jin (Jan 3, 2020)

Pinkbear said:


> How can I make it more enjoyable for you?





silvereyes87 said:


> For multiple singles I used to put like this
> 455: 10x1
> Otherwise for multi step sets
> 315: 5x5
> You get it



Write it the way every other person does. 

Sets x reps.


----------



## German89 (Jan 3, 2020)

Pinkbear said:


> How can I make it more enjoyable for you?



Dont cater to jins needs


----------



## Jin (Jan 3, 2020)

German89 said:


> Dont cater to jins needs



This is one of those “do as I say, not as I do” deals, huh?


----------



## CJ (Jan 3, 2020)

Jin would NOT like my old weightlifting logbooks.

Snatch 90x2x5
90 kg, 2 reps, 5 sets. 

Squats 3x5
3 sets of 5 reps. 

:32 (18):


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jan 3, 2020)

Jin said:


> Write it the way every other person does.
> 
> Sets x reps.



It is sets x reps
315:  is the weight
5x5 is sets x reps


----------



## Jin (Jan 3, 2020)

silvereyes87 said:


> It is sets x reps
> 315:  is the weight
> 5x5 is sets x reps



I quoted your post as the correct example.

my admonishing was for PinkSock, not you


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jan 3, 2020)

Jin said:


> I quoted your post as the correct example.
> 
> my admonishing was for PinkSock, not you



Oooh ok . Sorry was still waking up.  Pink sock :32 (18):. Dying over here.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 4, 2020)

Treadmill
15% @ 3 mph for 20 mins 

(Reps x sets ) 
Standing OHP
Bar x 10
1 plate x 6 
175 2x14

Hammer strength press
1 plate 20x2
2 plates 20x2

Arnold press 
45 10x4

Wide grip cable row. 
100 x 10 
115 x 10 
130 x 10
145 x 10 

Front cable rises ( Hitlers ) 
10 x 5 


Smith machine rows
1 plate 8x4


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 4, 2020)

Treadmill 
15% @ 3 mph 20 mins 

Random shit. Arms... calves...

Treadmill 
15% @ 3 mph for 10 mins


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 7, 2020)

Treadmill 
15% @ 3.1 for 20 mins 

Squats 
1 plate x 6 
2 plates x 4 
3 plates x 2 
(Reps x sets)
375 2x10 

Smith machine hack squats 
Bar x 10 
0.5 plate 10x2 
1 plate 8x2 
1.5 plate 6x2

Leg extension 
Random weights  10x12

bulgarian split squat
Body weight 10x4 

Half squat from seat. 
Bar x 4 
1 plate x 2
2 plates x 2
3 plate x 2
4 plates x 1 
4.5 plate x 1
5 plates x 1 
5.5 plate x 1 

Leg press
1 plate 20x5


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 7, 2020)

Nice work there Pink!


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 7, 2020)

Weighed myself first time in a while. 251lbs down about 10 pounds from maybe some time in December


Gotta just tighten up my diet week by week and I'll will get there


----------



## Jin (Jan 7, 2020)

Pinkbear said:


> Gotta just tighten up my diet week by week and I'll will get there



Where are you going?


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 7, 2020)

Jin said:


> Where are you going?



230 will be nice.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 7, 2020)

Could you please change your avi? Fuk


----------



## Jin (Jan 7, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Could you please change your avi? Fuk



Seriously. Annoying AND disgusting,??


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 7, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Could you please change your avi? Fuk





Jin said:


> Seriously. Annoying AND disgusting,??



I'm not the one who changes it... 

Talk to jin about that


----------



## German89 (Jan 7, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Could you please change your avi? Fuk



Right!!!  

put like a pink stuffie or something, dang it!


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 8, 2020)

Treadmill  
15% @ 3.1 for 20 mins 

Reps x sets 
Bench 
1 plate x 10 
2 plate x 8 
2.5 plate x 2 
325 2x4
****ed something up on the 5th set. Left front delt... tried benching 1 plate and it hurts. Finished with some super like chest work and see how it feels tomorrow


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 9, 2020)

Treadmill
15% @ 3.1 for 20 mins 

Deadlift 
1 plate x 10 
2 plate x 6 
3 plates x 2 
4 plate x 1 
465 x 12(singles)  had to use wrist grips half way through a clause on my hand 

4 plates x to failure 
3 plates x to failure (standing on 2 plates)
2 plates x to failure (standing on 3 plates )

(Reps x sets)
Bent over rows. 
0.5 plate 10x2
1 plate 8x2 
1.5 plate 6x2 

Treadmill
15% @ 3mph 10 mins


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 10, 2020)

Treadmill
15% @ 3.1 for 20 mins 

Trying something different. Instead of doubles doing reps of 4 

(Reps x sets)
Seated OHP
Bar x 10 
0.5 plate x 8 
1 plate x 6 
185 4x3

DB press 
45 10x2 
55 8x2 

No energy.... did some more treadmill and left.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 15, 2020)

Treadmill 
15% @ 3mph 20 mins

Squats 
Bar x 12 
1 plate x 10 
2 plate x 10 
2.5 plate x 8
3 plates x 6
3.5 plates x 4 
4 plates x 4 singles 
3 plates x 6 paused 
2 plates x 8 paused 
1 plate x 10 paused

Smith hack squats 
20 reps 
18 reps
16 reps 
14 reps 
12 reps 
10 reps 

Leg extension 
Random weights 12 reps x 10 sets 

Close grip cable rows 
Random weights 12 reps x 8 sets 

Hammer strength lat pulls 
Random weights 8 reps x 8 sets 

Leg press 
Random weights 10 reps x as many sets


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 15, 2020)

Getting my diet back on track. 

Heavy days 3200 calories 290 carbs 250 pro 130 fat 
Light days 3200 calories 145 carbs 280 pro 170 fat 
Off days just going to try n keep carbs low. 

We will see where it takes me


----------



## Jin (Jan 15, 2020)

Pinkbear said:


> Getting my diet back on track.
> 
> Heavy days 3200 calories 290 carbs 250 pro 130 fat
> Light days 3200 calories 145 carbs 280 pro 170 fat
> ...



Keep the protein the same. Manipulate the carbs and fats IMO. EX: light days drop the protein to 250 and replace the calories with fat.


----------



## German89 (Jan 15, 2020)

jin. change the poor mans avi... he doesn't deserve that


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 16, 2020)

Jin said:


> Keep the protein the same. Manipulate the carbs and fats IMO. EX: light days drop the protein to 250 and replace the calories with fat.



Ok will work it out next time I go shopping. I just did this quick while in the store late at night trying to figure it out. I just swap out some eggs for bread 



German89 said:


> jin. change the poor mans avi... he doesn't deserve that



Yeah Jin stop trying to imagine my prolapsed b hole. I will just send you a pic


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 16, 2020)

Treadmill
15% @ 3mph for 20 mins 

Bench 
Bar x 12 
Plate x 10
1.5 plate x 10 
2 plate x 8
2.5 plate x 8 
3 plate x 3 number 4 rep left delt ****ing went...i swear I heard something stretching/ripping
..Looks like I'm done benching for a few weeks. Just did some more leg work.

Leg extensions
20 reps x 6 sets 

Front squats 
10 reps x 6 sets 

Bulgaria split squats 
10 reps x 6 sets 

Leg curls 
20 reps x 6 sets 

Single leg leg press 
10 reps x 6 sets


----------



## Jin (Jan 16, 2020)

Sucks man. I did that a few weeks ago. Hopefully it’s not too bad.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 16, 2020)

Jin said:


> Sucks man. I did that a few weeks ago. Hopefully it’s not too bad.



Did it at the bottom. Wasn't struggling.. felt like I could of done 6 reps.


----------



## Jin (Jan 16, 2020)

Pinkbear said:


> Did it at the bottom. Wasn't struggling.. felt like I could of done 6 reps.



Shit happens. I tore my pec unracking a weight I could rep for 10


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 16, 2020)

Jin said:


> Shit happens. I tore my pec unracking a weight I could rep for 10



seriusly weird right, personally have no problem military pressing 135 for 10 reps

but if I open the car door reach across the car and pull up the passenger lock lever old school style 

will wreck my shoulder for a week


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 17, 2020)

Treadmill 
15% @ 3 mph for 20 


Deadlift 
1 plate x 10 
2 plates x 8 
3 plate x 6 
4 plate x 4 
4.5 plate x 2 
5 plates x 1

Standing on 1 plate deadlift 
4 plates x 4 
3 plates 2 sets x 6 reps 
2 plates x 8 

Hip thrust machine. 
1 plate 2 sets x 10 reps 
2 plates 2 sets x 8 reps 
3 plates 2 sets x 6 reps 

Bent over rows 
1 plate 4 sets x 10 reps 

Wide grip cable rows. Nice n slow 
6 sets x 10 reps 

Hammer strength flat bench
1 plate x a few sets. I was testing out my left pec/felt. At the bottom I get a dull pain. Could really only go down till triceps are parallel with the floor before pain kicks in 

DB rows 
4 sets x 8 reps 

Deficit straight leg pull. Basically bar on top of my feet
1 plate x 10
2 plates x 8 
3 plates x 6


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 22, 2020)

Treadmill 
15 mins @ 15% 3mph

Squats. 
1 plate x 10
1.5 plate x 8 
2 plate x 8 
2.5 plate x 8 
3 plates 2 sets x 8 reps 

Box squats 
2.5 plate 2 sets x 8 reps 
2 plates 2 sets x 8 reps 

Cable hip adduc. 
8 sets x 10 reps 

Cable leg extension 
8 sets x 10 reps 

Front squats 
1 plate 4 sets x 8 reps

Smith machine hack squats 
1 plate 3 sets x 10 reps 

Treadmill 
15 mins @ 15% 3 mph


----------



## Jin (Jan 22, 2020)

Seated squats? Box squats?


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 22, 2020)

Jin said:


> Seated squats? Box squats?




Are they called box squats? 
Stand above a bench and squat down to it.


----------



## Jin (Jan 22, 2020)

Pinkbear said:


> Are they called box squats?
> Stand above a bench and squat down to it.



Dude..........


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 22, 2020)

Jin said:


> Dude..........




Wheres your car?


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 23, 2020)

Treadmill 
15 mins @ 15% 3mph 

Going lite on bench tonight. Going to see how left delt does. 

Bench
Bar x 10 
1 plate x 10
1.5 plate x 8 
2 plates got to number 6 and I heard something on my left shoulder like a tearing inside my head. 
Pissed at myself for trying to bench and hurting it again. Feels like the top of my bicep to my shoulder. 

Just finished the night on the treadmill to think about what I did.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 23, 2020)

That sucks man.

I would ice it, and take ibuprofen in the meantime. At least until you can get it looked at. 

If you can't get it looked at, quit going full range of motion and pissing it off. I'm sure you don't want to have surgery and be sidelined for 3+ months.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 24, 2020)

Metalhead1 said:


> That sucks man.
> 
> I would ice it, and take ibuprofen in the meantime. At least until you can get it looked at.
> 
> If you can't get it looked at, quit going full range of motion and pissing it off. I'm sure you don't want to have surgery and be sidelined for 3+ months.



I'm going to not bench for 1 week and start again light this time


----------



## Jin (Jan 24, 2020)

Pinkbear said:


> I'm going to not bench for 1 week and start again light this time



1 week? Good luck with that. 

You've already made it worse once by pushing the injury. Take more time off and start again. When you do start don’t go over 135 for the first month. 

I took 4 months off of presses last year. Yeah, it sucks, but there’s no way around it: you cannot push past injuries.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 24, 2020)

Treadmill
15 mins @ 15% 3 mph

Deadlift 
1 plate x a bunch 
2 plates x a bunch 
3 plates x 8
4 plates x 4 
4.5 plates x 2 
505 x 1 failed number 2 
4 plates 2 reps x 4 sets
3 plates 4 reps x 4 sets 

Deficit roman deads 
2 plates 8 reps x 3 sets 

Hip thrust machine 
2 plates x 12 
3 plates x 10 
4 plates x 8 
3 plates x 10 
2 plates x 12 


Bent over rows. Testing my left shoulder 
Bar x 10 
0.5 plate x 10
1 plate 3 sets x 8 reps 

Incline bench. Just did the bar. Left shoulder starts hurting when triceps are parallel to ground. 

Hammer strength rows
0.5 plate x 8 
1 plate x 8 
1.5 plate x 8 
2 plate 4 sets x 8 reps


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 25, 2020)

Treadmill
15 mins @ 15% 3 mph 

Doing shoulder work. Left shoulder doesn't bother me too much doing over head stuff. But not doing heavy weights. All reps today.

Hammer strength  press 
1 plate 10 reps x 6 sets 

Close grip cable pulls downs 
8 reps x 6 sets 

Seated ohp 
Bar x 12 
0.5 plate x 10
1 plate 8 reps x 4 sets 
No pain in left shoulder but I'm not pushing it)

Stair master 
5 mins @ lv10

Reverse cable flys 
10 reps x 6 sets 

Db press 
25 x 15 
45 x 10 
50 10 reps x 4 sets 
Starting feeling left shoulder at 50 

Front delt raises. 
8 reps x 4 sets 

Smith machine rows 
0.5 plate x 10 
1 plate 8 reps 4 sets 

Treadmill 
15 mins @ 15% 3mph


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 28, 2020)

Treadmill 
20 mins @ 15% 3.1 mph 

Squats 
Bar x 12 
1 plate x 10 
2 plates x 8 
3 plates 8 reps x 3 sets 

Box squats little high
1 plate x 10
2 plates x 10 
3 plates x 8 
4 plates x 8 
5 plates x 6 

Lower back feels like it's going to explode... anavar 

Hip adduc machine 
10 x 10 

Leg extension followed by step up
4 sets x 10 reps 

Smith machine hack squats 
Bar x 12 
0.5 plate x 10
1 plate x 8 
1.5 plate x 8 
2 plates x 8


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 29, 2020)

Treadmill
20 mins @ 15% 3.1mph 

Going very light on all lifts today for chest. 

Pec fly machine
10 reps x 6 sets 

During pec flys I feel the pain in my arm pit along my chest? Any ideas what's ****ed up ? 

Bench 
Bar x 20 
10# x 18 
0.5 plate 10 reps x 4 sets 

Hammer strength seated bench 
0.5 plate x 12
1 plate 10 reps x 6 sets 

Rope face pulls 
10 reps x 6 sets 

Low cable flys 
8 reps x 6 sets 

Calf raises 
20 reps x 10 sets 

Supine bench 
1 plate 10 reps x 4 sets 

Treadmill 
20 mins @ 15% 3.1 mph


----------



## CJ (Jan 29, 2020)

Pinkbear said:


> Pec fly machine
> 10 reps x 6 sets
> 
> During pec flys I feel the pain in my arm pit along my chest? Any ideas what's ****ed up ?



Wasn't it only a week ago that you heard a popping in there? Maybe you partially tore the insertion tie-in of the Pec, was there any bruising? 

Regardless, it's only been a week, I probably wouldn't want to stretch the muscle out under load quite yet. Maybe no weight on the Pec Deck, if everything goes well, drop the pin ONE slot next week. If ok, another pin the week after. Repeat... 

If it seems too slow, think of how painful and slow an operation and rehab will be from a Pec tear.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jan 29, 2020)

Sucks Pink sorry to hear of injury. Your one hell of a grinder. Good things come to those who work hard. Heal fast and get back to it!!!


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 29, 2020)

Injuries are so frustrating, good on ya for low weight high rep work to try an rehab, sure hope you can nurse it back! Horror stories from guys having to go under the knife makes me want to never go down that road if at all possible!


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 29, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Wasn't it only a week ago that you heard a popping in there? Maybe you partially tore the insertion tie-in of the Pec, was there any bruising?
> 
> Regardless, it's only been a week, I probably wouldn't want to stretch the muscle out under load quite yet. Maybe no weight on the Pec Deck, if everything goes well, drop the pin ONE slot next week. If ok, another pin the week after. Repeat...
> 
> If it seems too slow, think of how painful and slow an operation and rehab will be from a Pec tear.



Yeah it was laste week. I was just stating where it hurt, and it seem to hurt the most doing pec flys. Was also only doing like 40 pounds. 

There was no bruising


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 29, 2020)

Best of luck.  Keep banging


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 30, 2020)

Treadmill 
1.7 miles in 20 mins 

Deadlift 
Bar x 12
1 plate x 10 
2 plates x 8 
3 plates x 6 
4 plates 3 sets x 6 reps 
4.5 plate x 2
5 plate x 1 

Leg curls 
6 sets x 10 reps 

Bent over rows 
1 plate 2 sets x 10 reps 
1.5 plate 2 sets x 8 reps 
2 plates 2 sets x 6 reps 

Hip thrust machine 
2 plates 6 sets x 10 reps


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 30, 2020)

Fookin A!  Good Work.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 31, 2020)

Treadmill 
20 mins @ 15% 3.1 mph 

Seated ohp 
Bar x 12 
0.5 plate x 10 
1 plate 8 reps x 4 sets 

Clean and press. Not starting from floor 
Bar 8 reps x 2 sets 
10# 8 reps x 2 sets 
0.5 plate 8 reps x 2 sets

Hammer strength press
1 plate 12 reps x 2 sets 
1.5 plate 10 reps x 2 sets 
2 plates x 8 felt it in my left arm pit so I stopped 

Calf raises 2 x 20 

Front cable rises 
10 reps x 6 sets 

Side cable rises 
8 reps x 4 sets 

Single arm rows
8 reps x 4 sets 

Treadmill 
20 mins @ 15 % 3.1


----------



## Jin (Jan 31, 2020)

Stop pushing it with the chest movement.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 31, 2020)

Jin said:


> Stop pushing it with the chest movement.




I will try


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 4, 2020)

Treadmill 
20 mins @ 15% 3.2mph 

Squats 
Bar x 12 
Bar x 10 
1 plate x 8 
2 plates x 6
3 plates 8 reps x 4 sets 

Very low box squats. 
1 plate 6 reps x 4 sets 

Leg press 
2 plates 12 reps x 4 sets 

Calf raises 
20 reps x 4 sets 

Leg curls 
12 reps x 3 sets 

Leg extensions
12 reps x 6 sets


----------



## Grizzly911 (Feb 4, 2020)

Seems like you have a strong ethic working around that itch in your chest, keep going at it and let the chest heal. You have some decent strength for your size. Keep us updated.


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 5, 2020)

Treadmill 
20 mins @ 15% 3.2 mph 

Bench 
Bar 2 sets x 12 reps 
0.5 plate 2 sets x 10 reps 
1 plate 4 sets x 10 reps

Felt no pain but not going any more weight

Incline bench 
0.5 plate 4 sets x 10 reps 

Low cable flys 
6 sets x 12 reps 

Hammer incline press. Pause
1 plate 2 sets x 12 reps 
1.5 plates 2 sets x 10 reps

Calf raises
2 sets x 20 

Hammer grip db press 
40# x 10 
50# x 10 
55# x 10
60# x 10

Seated cable flys 
6 sets x 10


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 5, 2020)

Glad to hear no pain - just take care of yourself... sending healing vibes!


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 6, 2020)

Treadmill 
15 mins @ 15% 3.2mph

Deadlift
Bar x 10
1 plate x 8 
2 plates x 8 
3 plates x 6 
4 plates x 1 
4.5 plates 2 reps x 5 sets 
4 plates 4 reps x 3 sets 

No energy to lift more. Eating 2200-2500 cals trying to lose weight. And I'm a pussy


----------



## German89 (Feb 6, 2020)

Pinkbear said:


> Treadmill
> 15 mins @ 15% 3.2mph
> 
> Deadlift
> ...


you said it.... you're a pussy


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 6, 2020)

Girl friend got her stuff stolen out of the locker room laste night. She puts her stuff in a locker and uses the sauna, came back out and her stuff gone. Both of us have been to many different gyms for many years this is the first time something was stolen. Were done with the ghetto ass gym we go to. Going to be looking into a different one. Looks like I'm coming to you seeker


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 8, 2020)

Treadmill 
1 hour 

Body has definitely changed but scale hasn't moved. Still floating around 250# I would like to get to 240. Lost slot of fat around my stomach and mid section. 

Currently running test cyp @ 200/wk. Waiting closer to summer and going to start a test prop blast.

Signed up for a new gym. Private owned and alot more equipment, very old school. They have a strength class I may look into.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 8, 2020)

Pinkbear said:


> Treadmill
> 1 hour
> 
> Body has definitely changed but scale hasn't moved. Still floating around 250# I would like to get to 240. Lost slot of fat around my stomach and mid section.
> ...



You signed up to the one we discussed? Definitely sounds like it. I knew you'd approve of it. Everything one needs


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 8, 2020)

Seeker said:


> You signed up to the one we discussed? Definitely sounds like it. I knew you'd approve of it. Everything one needs



Yeah. They have a ton of machines and weights. Also like no one in there. Not to bad of a drive. First exit over the hill for me.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 8, 2020)

Pinkbear said:


> Yeah. They have a ton of machines and weights. Also like no one in there. Not to bad of a drive. First exit over the hill for me.



Next  time you see the GM there tell her I told you about the place. She'll appreciate it.


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 8, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Next  time you see the GM there tell her I told you about the place. She'll appreciate it.



If your ever up past your bed time we could go together.  Your gym or.mine


----------



## Seeker (Feb 8, 2020)

Pinkbear said:


> If your ever up past your bed time we could go together.  Your gym or.mine



I'll come to you on a Saturday. Just tell her I sent you and she'll give me a day pass. She's a tight little shit


----------



## Grizzly911 (Feb 8, 2020)

Keep going, pinky.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 8, 2020)

Pinkbear said:


> Treadmill
> 1 hour
> 
> Body has definitely changed but scale hasn't moved. Still floating around 250# I would like to get to 240. Lost slot of fat around my stomach and mid section.
> ...



get it!!!!


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 12, 2020)

Day 1 at new gym. 

Also I'm tracking my calories now. Not caring about macros, just trying to lose weight. Monday weighed 252# looking to get to 240#. Eating 2500 calories. Really feeling the lack of calories 

Treadmill 
15 mins @ 15% 3.2 

Squats
Bar x 10 
1 plate x 8 
2 plates x 8 
3 plates x 8 
3.5 plate 2 sets x 6 reps 
3 plates x 8 
2 plates x 8 
1 plate x 8 

Leg extension 
10x10

Lep press 
2 plates x 10 
3 plates x 10 
4 plates x 10
5 plates x 10 
6 plates x 8 
5 plates x 10 
4 plates x 10
3 plates x 10 
2 plates x 10

Hip Abd machine 
10x10 

Hack squat machine 
10 reps x 8 sets

Calf rises
12 reps x 6 sets 

Isolated leg press 
8 reps x 6 sets


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 12, 2020)

Get it. How was the new gym?


----------



## Jin (Feb 12, 2020)

Voyagersixone said:


> Get it. How was the new gym?



A little gayer than it was....


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 12, 2020)

Extra gay.


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 13, 2020)

Treadmill
20 mins @ 15% 3.2mph

Bench 
Bar x 12 
0.5 plate x 10 
1 plate x 10 
1 plate + 5# 10 reps x 6 sets 

Hammer strength incline 
1 plate 8 reps x 6 sets 

Flys 
10 reps x 8 sets


----------



## CJ (Feb 13, 2020)

How's the Pec healing?


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 19, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> How's the Pec healing?



Feels good but still afraid to push heavy. Going light and reps on chest/shoulders


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 19, 2020)

249 today before the gym. Going to drop calories down to 2300. 50-100 carbs. Rest is fat and pro. Tuna chicken steak is mainly my diet. 


Treadmill 
20 mins @ 15% 3.3 mph


Bench 
Bar x 12 
0.5 plate x 12 
1 plate x 10 
1 plate + 10# 5 sets 8 reps 
1 plate x 10 
0.5 plate x 12 
Bar x 12 

Incline bench 
Bar x 12 
0.5 plate x 10
1 plate 3 sets x 8 reps
0.5 plate x 10 
Bar x 12 

Hammer strength press
4 sets x 10 reps 

Cable flys 
5 sets x 10 reps 

Low cable flys 
5 sets x 10 reps 

T bar rows 
5 sets x 8 reps 

Dip machine 
6 sets x 12 reps 

Db incline 
50 x 12 
55 x 10 
60 x 8 
65 x 6 
70 x 4 
75 x 2


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 19, 2020)

Putting in good work Pinkbear.


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 21, 2020)

Treadmill 
20 mins @ 15% 3.2mph 

Squats 
Bar x 12 
0.5 plate x 10 
1 plate x 8
1.5 plate x 8 
2 plates x 8 
2.5 plates x 8 
3 plates x 8 
3.5 plates x 6 

Box squats starting from seat
3 plate x 1 
3.5 plate x 1
4 plates x 1 

Leg press
10 x 10 

Isolated leg extension 
6 sets x 8 reps 

Hip adduction 
10 x 10


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 22, 2020)

Treadmill 
20 mins @ 15% 3.2 mph

Standing ohp
Bar x 12 
0.5 plate x 10 
35 x 8 
1 plate 3 sets x 8 reps 

Clean and press never starting from the ground 
3 sets x 8 reps 

Hammer strength press
5 sets x 10 reps 

Reverse flys
10 x 10


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 25, 2020)

Treadmill 
20 mins @ 15% 3.0mph 

Squats 
Bar x 12 
0.5 plate x 10
1 plate  x 8 
1.5 plate  x 8 
2 plate  x 8 
2.5 plate x 8 
3 plate  6 reps x 4 sets 

Front box squats 
0.5 platex 10 
1 plate x 10
1.5 platex 8 
2 plate  6 reps x 3 sets 

Leg press 
2 plates 10x10 

Leg extension 
10x10 

Hack squat machine 
5 sets x 8 reps 

Hip abduction machine 
10x10


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 25, 2020)

Killing it!


----------



## Jin (Feb 25, 2020)

Voyagersixone said:


> Killing it!



Regarding Pinky:
The atmosphere? The group dynamics? Reputation of all gays?


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 25, 2020)

Jin said:


> Regarding Pinky:
> The atmosphere? The group dynamics? Reputation of all gays?



All of the above.


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 26, 2020)

Treadmill 
20 mins 15% 3.0mph 

Bench 
Bar x 12 
0.5 plate x 12 
1 plate x 10 
1 plate + 15# 6 sets x 8 reps 

Hammer strength bench 
10x10

Incline bench 
Bar x 12 
0.5 plate 6 sets x 8 reps 

Cable flys 
10x10

Reverse grip incline db press 
6 sets x 10 reps 

Tri dip 
6 sets x 10 reps


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 26, 2020)

Pinkbear said:


> Treadmill
> 20 mins 15% 3.0mph
> 
> Bench
> ...



well done brother. Hope the boob is improving!


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 27, 2020)

Treadmill 
20 mins 15% 3.0mph

Dead lift 
1 plate x 10 
2 plates x 8 
3 plates x 6 
4 plates x 4 
4.5 plates x 2 
5 plates 2 x singles
5 plates 2 x singles off 4inch block 
4.5 plates 3 x singles 
4 plates x 6 
4 plates x 4

Got to the gym late.


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 28, 2020)

Trying a new lift routine. No more single muscle groups per day. I'm going to try and to do 2 muscle groups a day. Let's see what happens. Maintaining calories about 2200-2300 100g carbs rest protein and fat. Scale broke and I'm sure about ones at the gym. 


Treadmill 
15 mins @ 15% 3.0 mph

Ohp 
Bar x 12 
0.5 plate x 10 
1 plate x 8 
1 plate + 5# 4 sets x 6 reps 

Hex bar deadlift 
Bar x 12
1 plate x 10 
2 plates x 8 
3 plates x 6 
4 plates 2 sets x 4 reps 

T bar rows 
4 sets x 8 reps 

Arnold db press 
4 sets x 10 

Smith machine rows. Nice n slow 
4 sets x 10 reps 


Lat pull down 
3 sets x 8 reps 

Lat pull down behind head 
3 sets x 8 reps


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 3, 2020)

Treadmill 
30 mins @ 15% 3.0mph

Squats 
Bar x 12 
1 plate x 8
2 plates x 8 
3 plates 8 reps x 4 sets 

Seated front raises 
10 reps x 6 sets 

Box front squats 
2.5 plate x 4 
2 plate x 6 
1.5 plate x 8
1 plate x 10 

Smith machine rows 
10 reps x 6 sets 

Hip adduction machine 
10x10 

Isolated leg extension 
10x10

Hammer strength press
10 reps x 6 sets


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 3, 2020)

Another strong day man. Well done


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 3, 2020)

Voyagersixone said:


> Another strong day man. Well done




Not bad for cutting too. I'm hovering 250-245 now. Dropping calories to 2100 this week and will probably keep them there. I don't think I could do less. 

Weekends are my issue. Once I tighten that up I'll drop weight faster.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 3, 2020)

Pinkbear said:


> Not bad for cutting too. I'm hovering 250-245 now. Dropping calories to 2100 this week and will probably keep them there. I don't think I could do less.
> 
> Weekends are my issue. Once I tighten that up I'll drop weight faster.



WOW! Nice drop!
im the same way. Monday - Friday I can stay at 2,300 without too much trouble. But then... well, Saturday is movie night... and it’s the weekend and blah...

respect yourself dedication man! Doing all this while recovering, too... pretty awesome.


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 4, 2020)

I'm at 244# before the gym. Looks like I'm going to keep heading to 230# 

Treadmill
30mins @ 15% 3.0mph 

Bench 
Bar x 12 
0.5 plate x 10
1 plate x 8
1 plate + 20# 6 sets x 8 reps

Bent over rows 
6 sets x 10 reps

Incline bench 
Bar x 12 
0.5 plate 4 sets x 10 reps 

Pec flys 
10x10

Reverse flys 
20reps x 5 sets

Incline db press
10 reps x 7 sets 

Dip machine 
8 reps x 4 sets 

Neutral grip lat pull down 
20 reps x 6 sets


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 6, 2020)

Treadmill 
20 mins 15% 3.0mph 

seated OHP 
Bar x 12 
0.5 plate x 10 
1 plate 4 sets x 8 reps 

Stiff leg deadlift 
0.5 plate x 10 
1 plate x 8
2 plate x 8 
3 plates 2 sets x 6 3red set failed
2 plates x 6 

Jerks 
1 plate 2 sets x 6 reps 
0.5 plate 2 sets x 8 reps 

Hammer strength  rows 
1 plate 5 sets x 10 reps 
2 plates 5 sets x 10 reps


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 10, 2020)

Treadmill
30 mins @ 15% 3.0mph 

Squats 
Bar x 10 
0.5 x 10 
1 plate x 10 
1.5 plate x 10 
2 plates x 10 
2.5 plates x 10 

Leg press 
10x10


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 11, 2020)

Eating 2000 calories and using omad ( only one meal a day ) diet. 
245# today 

Treadmill 
30 mins @ 15% 3.0mph 

Bench 
Bar x 10
0.5 plate x 10 
1 plate x 10 
1.5 plate x 10 
1.75 plate x 10 
2 plates x 10 

First time benching that much in a while. Felt nothing for my left chest/delt, not going to push it though. 

Incline hammer strength 
10x10

Triceps dip machine 
10x10


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 11, 2020)

Nice work pinky! I've done the OMAD... and actually found it quite effective... Just make sure you're taking enough protein in.


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 11, 2020)

Eating 2000 calories and using omad ( only one meal a day ) diet. 
245# today 

Treadmill 
30 mins @ 15% 3.0mph 

Bench 
Bar x 10
0.5 plate x 10 
1 plate x 10 
1.5 plate x 10 
1.75 plate x 10 
2 plates x 10 

First time benching that much in a while. Felt nothing for my left chest/delt, not going to push it though. 

Incline hammer strength 
10x10

Triceps dip machine 
10x10


----------



## Boogieman (Mar 11, 2020)

Pinkbear said:


> Eating 2000 calories and using omad ( only one meal a day ) diet.
> 245# today
> 
> Treadmill
> ...



Good work Pink! Kickin ass!!!!


----------



## Boogieman (Mar 11, 2020)

Pinkbear said:


> Eating 2000 calories and using omad ( only one meal a day ) diet.
> 245# today
> 
> Treadmill
> ...



Good work Pink! Kickin ass!!!!


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 12, 2020)

Treadmill 
30mins @ 15% 3.0mph 

Deadlift 
1 plate x 10 
2 plates x 8 
3 plates x 6 
4 plates x 4 
4.5 plates x 1 
5 plates x 4 singles 
Pretty good considering my diet

T bar rows 
10x10


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 13, 2020)

****ing 240# today. 

Treadmill 
30 mins @ 15% 3.0mph 

Ohp 
Bar x 10 
10# x 10 
0.5 plate x 10 
35# x 10 
1 plate x 10 
1 plate + 10# x 10 

Hammer strength press
10x10

Neutral grip pull down 
10 reps x 8 sets


----------

